# List of top 10 recent posts/threads?



## nry (30 Oct 2007)

Not sure where this belongs, but on other phpBB forums it is really nice to see a list at the bottom of the main page of the top 10 most recent posts/threads as you can easily see the current popular threads and read them etc....is this an option in the future?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Oct 2007)

could well be, Ill put it on the list


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (31 Oct 2007)

Done  and thanks for the suggestion


----------



## fishgeek (31 Oct 2007)

anyway to turn that function off for individuals?


----------



## nry (5 Nov 2007)

And a way to perhaps show the last post date in the 'Recent Posts' bit?  Still hard to know if anyone has replied since the last time you checked the list....but nice addition


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Nov 2007)

we get so many now that they'd all be today  but time stamp could be an option, ill look into it


----------



## Ray (6 Nov 2007)

In the meantime people can try the RSS feed - you can do this from an RSS reader or in my case I set up a homepage on my.yahoo.com and I have the top BBC headlines, a couple of work related feeds, cinema listing and the weather I have and the last 10 updates on ukaps complete with how many hours/days ago they were updated.  Click on one and there you are.  Well done for implementing that Matt, its a sweet feature.


----------



## bugs (6 Nov 2007)

Yeah, I second RSS. Particularly as, unlike most forums, you get thread updates as well as new threads.


----------

